# Sticky Hilti GX 120



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

One of my Hilti GX 120 guns jambs up from time to time. I have done a basic cleaning. The Hilti people say I need to send it in to them and have it rebuilt for about $350 to get it back on track. Unlike a lot of other tools, Hilti will not sell you a gasket kit to rebuild it yourself. Or even give a schematic. I am just seeing if anybody else has solved any issues with this gun. I really believe that the problem a small one that I would like to fix myself. It only has a couple or three thousand rounds through it. Should go longer than that w/o a rebuild.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Hilti will repair tools at no cost for 2 years from the date of purchase.(1) Damage due to wear and tear is covered.(2) No charges for parts, labor, or even shipping.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

I don't have the receipt for the gun. It was bought online probably a couple of years ago. I have a couple more of these around. But sometimes you need to use them all at the same time. Anyhow, I don't know if the warranty is, or is not still good.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Shouldn't your purchase history be saved online? It would be worth a look?


----------



## Mark in Montreal (Aug 29, 2016)

Just a heads up. I took one of our gx 120s apart that was off fleet and didnt work: it is complex. I am not sure what is user servisable. There is a port to inteface with a computer and from past repair slips, it is a bunch of codes describing the problem. The gas metering and detonation are controled by a computer modual. 

Furthermore, if you bought it on line it may be an un-returned fleet tool or stolen. If this is the case Hilti will seize the tool when they run the serial number. DX tools are fully servicable so I by them on Kijiji or at pawn shops, but the GX are fickle and therefore we either buy them out right or put them on fleet. Hilti themselves say these guns only have a 3 year service life with steady use. 

In addition with the release of the GX 3 the gas canister for the 120's is on a terminal tragectory, perhaps three years max. The boxes of strips for the GX3 also contain more pins. The GX3 is also cold weather tolerant unlike the 120.


----------



## DP5156 (Jun 29, 2017)

We have a lot of experience with these tools, own probably 20-30. For us, we order so many pins that we get the guns for free. But unfortunatley it happens and not really anything you can do unless its under warranty. From our stand point it sucks, spend a lot of money (even if the tool is free with the pins) and theyre like a throw away tool, after two years the warranty is up and thet get tossed as soon as the break. Sucks even more now that the 120 is discontinued and the GX3 is taking its place, any 120 is pretty much junk once it breaks. Hilti is gret, but pricy.


----------

